# Buying a mini donkey



## JuGGler_j0e (Mar 3, 2004)

*I've been throwing around the idea of buying a miniature donkey for a while, and I have two quick questions.*

1. What's the lowest price that you can find a good one for?

2. What's the smallest amount of yard space needed? Right now, my dad only has about one tenth of an acre for that kind of use. Is that too small??


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 3, 2004)

As far as price,, it just depends on who you are talking with and dealing with and what part of the country...If you want a breeding type animal you can expect to pay a higher price...That is why when I am asking about a donkey I state that it is going to be a "pet" no showing breeding etc...But then you can still get youngsters at a very reasonable price I have seen them as low as 300 to as high as 1500 and up...I paid some what higher price for my weanling then I should have,, but then he was a "good one"...Since the place is now out of the donkey business I shall say I paid $450...But I know I could have gotten one much lower in price I am not affraid to give some what higher price for a nice one...Now remember, he was only 5 months old when I went to pick him up...So he was just a baby,,, But I have seen just "Pet Quality" ones around $350.. so I would start from that...

Now as far as land I had a pen 300 feet by 150 feet what you mmight say a "dry lot" That is plenty of space for one to run around in IMO...Now you will have to feed hay "year round" on a smalll spot like that But the little donkey's are sooo "easy keepers" that is not much hay or grain to keep them happy and healthy..


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 3, 2004)

It is also going to depend upon if you want a jenny or a jack, and also the size you want. You can expect to pay more for a jenny, I would say pet jacks are the most economical ranging from the $300-600.00 price. Jennys are always higher. Also, if you want a spotted one you can expect to pay more then a gray. I have bought a jenny for $400.00, as a 1 1/2yr.old, registered her, and have since been offered 2 x's what I paid for her, but shes not for sale. Then I also have paid up to $800.00 for another, and now just bought one for $250.00. All are jennys, so yes, it does pay to look around. Also, when you purchase a donkey, you dont have to look for a extended pedigree, and dont pass on one because its not registered. check there teeth, and conformation, and make your decesion based on the quality of the donkey. Donkeys registrys are still open registrys. Hope to hear you have joined us in the donkeyittis addiction, and to see pics too. They are SUPER pets!!!!!...and VERY entertaining!!!


----------



## minimule (Mar 3, 2004)

My friends just picked up some mini donkeys from a lady in Nebraska. She has several more that need homes. Some are really nice, some show some wear and tear. They had a beautiful spotted jenny that wasn't registered.

Starwish, if you see this maybe you can post her email address or the website that had the other donkeys.


----------

